

Test First CoffeeScript Development in the Browser [video] - Yahivin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFT0Lk6iz1c

======
egometry
A lot of the problems I saw at the most recent GDC seemed to stem from a lack
of test adoption by game makers.

It's encouraging to see a game development platform supporting and encouraging
tests right off the bat.

